# FSD Beta Max Speed on Autopilot - Possible to Revert to Old SW?



## khorton (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm currently in the FSD Beta Queue, with a Safety Score that bounces around between 99 and 100 - 99 at the moment, so no FSD Beta yet.

I read that once FSD Beta is installed, the maximum speed on Autopilot is 80 mph. We'll be driving through MT in 10 days, and given that the posted speed limit will be 80, I'd hope to be able to use Autopilot at 85 mph. So, once I install the FSD Beta, is there a way to deselect the FSD Beta, to revert to the non-beta Autopilot, or would I be stuck at 80 mph?

Thanks,


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Probably not, but you can probably use basic cruise control.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

khorton said:


> I'm currently in the FSD Beta Queue, with a Safety Score that bounces around between 99 and 100 - 99 at the moment, so no FSD Beta yet.
> 
> I read that once FSD Beta is installed, the maximum speed on Autopilot is 80 mph. We'll be driving through MT in 10 days, and given that the posted speed limit will be 80, I'd hope to be able to use Autopilot at 85 mph. So, once I install the FSD Beta, is there a way to deselect the FSD Beta, to revert to the non-beta Autopilot, or would I be stuck at 80 mph?
> 
> Thanks,


I'd be surprised if you have beta by then.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Just take a quick drive where you accelerate quickly and corner hard.
That should knock down your score enough that you don't have to worry about getting the beta software too early.
It's worked for me so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I have the beta, once installed all profiles are limited to 80. No way to revert, no way to go faster or you get put in Autopilot jail!


----------



## beachmiles (Aug 8, 2019)

3V Pilot said:


> I have the beta, once installed all profiles are limited to 80. No way to revert, no way to go faster or you get put in Autopilot jail!


Even if you turn the FSD beta toggle switch off?


----------



## khorton (Aug 20, 2019)

3V Pilot said:


> I have the beta, once installed all profiles are limited to 80. No way to revert, no way to go faster or you get put in Autopilot jail!


Drat! Thanks for the info. I'll unpush the Beta Request button if it looks like there is a chance of getting it before our one-way trip from WA to WI, as I don't want to drive all the across Montana at 80 mph, or have to do it without using Autopilot.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

beachmiles said:


> Even if you turn the FSD beta toggle switch off?


Yep, I tried that today. Toggled off FSD Beta and AP was still limited to 80mph.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

khorton said:


> Drat! Thanks for the info. I'll unpush the Beta Request button if it looks like there is a chance of getting it before our one-way trip from WA to WI, as I don't want to drive all the across Montana at 80 mph, or have to do it without using Autopilot.


I believe FSD beta users the Vision only stack which is still limited to 80 mph. When they switch over they don't leave the original radar stack for highway use in place.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

khorton said:


> I'm currently in the FSD Beta Queue, with a Safety Score that bounces around between 99 and 100 - 99 at the moment, so no FSD Beta yet.
> 
> I read that once FSD Beta is installed, the maximum speed on Autopilot is 80 mph. We'll be driving through MT in 10 days, and given that the posted speed limit will be 80, I'd hope to be able to use Autopilot at 85 mph. So, once I install the FSD Beta, is there a way to deselect the FSD Beta, to revert to the non-beta Autopilot, or would I be stuck at 80 mph?
> 
> Thanks,


So just to be clear, you're asking to "speed" (which is illegal) in a state where you'll probably pass maybe 20 cars, as you're going through the state??

Good times.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

khorton said:


> Drat! Thanks for the info. I'll unpush the Beta Request button if it looks like there is a chance of getting it before our one-way trip from WA to WI, as I don't want to drive all the across Montana at 80 mph, or have to do it without using Autopilot.


It's possible to get the FSD Beta release without installing it immediately.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

I drove across Montana last summer. Many vehicles are driving less than 80mph. Very few appeared to be driving above 80. Most people know what is safe and what isn’t.


----------

